# Filing a lien in California?



## ponderosatree (Dec 9, 2008)

So I have a guy who hasn't paid his bill. I want to file a lien against his house but have never had to do it before. What's the process? I assume I have to take him to small claims first.


----------



## lxt (Dec 11, 2008)

not sure in your area, but here & depending on the dollar amount....you would first take them to the magistrate, If that does nothing try a "levy" on their non-perishable private property this will wake them up!! & then last if none of the above work go to your courthouse, the prothonatary`s office will be able to help you.


good luck

LXT....................


----------



## Canyonbc (Dec 11, 2008)

The only Lien service company in the whole bay area is Pat's Lien Service down in Livermore, CA. They are east of you guys but I know they are used up here in Rohnert Park/Santa Rosa. 

A buddy works for a small tow truck company and they also use Pat's Lien Service when they tow a truck and people dont come to pick it up for a couple days. 

http://web.userinstinct.com/6295744-pats-lien-service.htm

There is a link to their number they might be able to give you some insight or point you in the right direction. 

Do you guys have a lawyer that you do other work with? 

Mike


----------



## OLD CHIPMONK (Dec 12, 2008)

Document the information & contract . Take the amount as a "LOSS"
when you file your 2008 taxes.     

Only after you x-haust all other avenues of collection !!!!!!!!!!:

:yourock:


----------



## Canyonbc (Dec 12, 2008)

OLD CHIPMONK said:


> Document the information & contract . Take the amount as a "LOSS"
> when you file your 2008 taxes.
> 
> Only after you x-haust all other avenues of collection !!!!!!!!!!:
> ...



Is there a special form you have to fill out or do you just log it like a expense...and take the hit. 

At least there can be some good in the whoe situation.


----------



## Frank Boyer (Dec 13, 2008)

You can get the forms from a stationary store. It is much easier to have a service do it for you. Look in the yellow pages. There are many services that do liens, evictions, etc. Include that cost of the service in your claim in small claims court.


----------

